
Demo: Running Bash on Ubuntu on Windows - Mojah
https://ma.ttias.be/running-bash-ubuntu-windows-demo/
======
JdeBP
Merged discussions are at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11388418](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11388418)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11390545](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11390545)
.

